# What are the perfect dimensions for a ht room?



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Is there a perfect ratio for a ht room? Mine is 11' x22' x8'


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...n/17994-height-width-length-ratios-avoid.html


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks good reads


----------

